# Is something wrong with downloading?



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I got my PW2 and had set up 50 books to download. 19 of them did and then it stopped. Everything seems to be working fine. I sent several other books to the PW but nothing is coming through, even 2 hours later. I turned airplane mode on and off, and again everything seems fine. I can read books and navigate easily. The only abnormal thing I noticed was during set up, setting time automatically was 5 hours off. I had to set the time manually. Is anyone else having any problems.

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steve,

when I set up my PW2, the time was always off by three hours--it set it three hours off.  (And, since I was testing some steps for Leslie's PW for Dummies book, I rest to factory settings several times, and it was always three hours off; I had to manually set it each time.

I would try first restarting the device.  Menu > Settings > Menu > Restart.

If that doesn't break the logjam, I would take a look at the books downloaded.  Make sure they've all indexed by doing a search for a nonsense term.

If a book hasn't indexed, delete it.  It may be that the PW is hung in a loop trying to index the book.

Can you go into your pending deliveries and cancel some of the downloads?  (I don't know if this is possible--off to check.) Then set up to download five to ten at a time.  Fifty is a lot.

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Steve,
> 
> when I set up my PW2, the time was always off by three hours--it set it three hours off. (And, since I was testing some steps for Leslie's PW for Dummies book, I rest to factory settings several times, and it was always three hours off; I had to manually set it each time.
> 
> ...


I tried searching to get indexing. I get "no title or author" match. It is not searching the books apparently. It could not possibly have indexed all the books. Any thoughts.

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I tried searching to get indexing. I get "no title or author" match. It is not searching the books apparently. It could not possibly have indexed all the books. Any thoughts.
> 
> Steve


Well, it might not be currently indexing any books, even if it hasn't done all of them. Have you tried restarting the device? Menu > Settings > Menu > Restart?

You might also try deregistering and re-registering your device. Menu > Settings > Registration > Deregister.

Then Menu > Settings > Registration > Register.

Any content that is on the device will stay, at least it should. (I just tested with mine.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When the wireless does not seem to be connecting properly -- which is the case here, it seems to me -- there are three things I try, in this order.

Toggle wireless off then back on.

"Forget" the wireless connection and then re-enter it.

Perform a restart -- being sure the battery is well charged and wireless is on.

I do a thing and see if it's sorted and if not do the next one.

The registration would be the next thing to try and then a factory reset.

The time will be set to Pacific time when you do a reset; you probably want to set it to your time zone so that the sort works properly.

One other thing: be sure your wifi is working properly in your house.  Wouldn't hurt to reset the modem and/or router to be sure.  Even if all other devices are connecting properly, sometimes that will clear out a stray bit or byte.

If NONE of those things fix the problem, it's time for a call to Kindle CS.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I called Kindle CS last night around 10 pm central time. My new PW2 wouldn't connect to 3G. Doug thought he had the problem fixed but it still wouldn't connect. Then I spoke with Shantiqa who sent me to Heather who told me they were having problems with 3G connecting. Their tech team is working on it and to give them at least 10 hours.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Caught this thread by accident, over a shared problem.  Yesterday, after >4 years I just couldn't download a couple books.  I was on WiFi, the DX said 3G, I managed to get the books into the archive (somehow) but couldn't get them moved from there.  Over the last day I just pushed it again and again and again.  I went through a whole battery cycle.  Finally the books showed up on my home page. Everything seemed right but I kept getting the error message about being unable to connect.  I'm guessing this is a Sprint/Whispernet problem and I hope some one gets a handle on it, I go through a lot of books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The DX does not have WiFi, only 3G.  You're either with ATT or Sprint depending on when the DX was purchased.  There can be network problems which are nothing Amazon can do anything about.  

If you buy a book on the 'puter and then go to the device and it won't connect for some reason, you won't even see it in the archive.  It doesn't know it's there until it 'phones home'.

Things to try in case it's the radio in the device:

Toggle it off and then on again.
Perform a soft restart: menu/settings/menu/restart
Perform a hard restart: slide and hold the switch for 30-40 seconds until the screen blinks and restarts.

Often one of those will fix the problem because it's a disconnect between what the radio thinks and what's actually the case as far as it's on/off and/or connection state.

Occasionally, the radio will flat out fail.  Just stop working.  Can't connect no how no way even when in an area where there should be good signal.  If THAT happens, contact Amazon CS.  Even if the device is out of warranty, they've been known to replace it when this happens or, at the least, offer a nice discount on a replacement unit.


----------

